# Seiko "landshark" Or "atlas" Skz211



## Maseman

Hi,

Anyone any experience of this watch. I've seen it referred to as both the Landshark and Atlas. It's the

SKZ211. I've seen a few on the 'bay. They all seem to be sourced from the far east though and I'm always worried i'ts not the genuine article. Is this a sensible worry or don't they bother faking Seikos etc? I'm off to the US this weekend and thought I might look for one there. I've fallen in love with the yellow hands.

Maseman


----------



## pugster

i dont have any exp of these watches but in all truth ive never seen a fake seiko ,frankenwatches -yes ,but never a true fake.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I`ve got one that was modified (and greatly improved IMHO) by Roy









*Seiko/RLT SKZ211,23 Jewel Automatic wind Cal. 7S36.*


















A really excellent watch which, IMO exudes more quality then the SKX007 which I also have, I can highly recomend it


----------



## Isthmus

I have the atlas with yellow hands on SS:










Don't worry about this watch being knocked-off You can buy it brand new for about $150.00. At those prices, there is not much profit in knocking off such a non-standard case. It's a wonderful watch IMHO. Extremely solid. It gets a surprising amount of attention, because of it's unique looks (I've heard that the white variant and the silver handed variant don't). The only quib I have against it is the compass bezel.

That bezel is a gimick and pretty much usless. Sure it works if you know how to use it, but if you really need a compass these days, you'll probably be using something more reliable and exact than this. the big thing is that in this variant of the Atlas, you can't lock the compass bezel crown, so the movement of your arm against it causes it to turn. It doesn't bother me, but it does some people. It's a fabulous watch and I highly recomend it, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Maseman

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve got one that was modified (and greatly improved IMHO) by Roy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Seiko/RLT SKZ211,23 Jewel Automatic wind Cal. 7S36.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A really excellent watch which, IMO exudes more quality then the SKX007 which I also have, I can highly recomend it


I agree with you mach. Looks good. Do you think Roy would do another ?

Maseman

Thanks guys for the feedback. I've seen the same watch in gun metal titanium - limited edition of 3000 pieces. But I think it's the yellow hands which really set the watch off !!! The titanium model doesn't have the yellow hands. Now how to sneak this one in without the Mrs finding out !!!!

Maseman


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Maseman said:


> Do you think Roy would do another ?


Doubtful, AFAIK he only modified two (which included `tightening up` the loose inner bezel) but found it such a hassle he didn`t want to do any more


----------



## jammie*dodger

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Maseman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think Roy would do another ?
> 
> 
> 
> Doubtful, AFAIK he only modified two (which included `tightening up` the loose inner bezel) but found it such a hassle he didn`t want to do any more
Click to expand...

Is the loose inner bezel a common problem then? I was thinking about getting an atlas but maybe it's not such a good idea.

Rob.


----------



## jammie*dodger

After a bit of research it appears that there is a limited edition skz217k which comes with some extras and has a pvd finish. The downside is that they are all sold (there were only 3000 of them) and tracking one down seems to be quite hard. From what i've heard each dealer only got one to sell.

Rob.


----------



## austinmorris

Hi

The reply is a bit late but thought my experience was worth sharing anyway.

I bought a Seiko "Landshark" SKZ211K via the 'bay and had the same concerns as Maseman, however, I went ahead and bought it anyway as I loved the watch and thought it to be a bargain, it was







The watch came with the Seiko warranty card and manual.

About 6 weeks after purchase the watch stopped working!! Sent it off to Seiko UK who confirmed that it was authentic and would cover the repair under warrenty, one happy bunny!! The watch arrived back from Seiko UK about 10 days later only to find that the second hand was catching on the minute hand aaaaggghhhhh. I sent the watch back to be told that they would have to order a new second hand from Singapore via Japan!! And this could take up to 6 months







. The watch was away for approximately 2 months and was returned with a different style second hand! I was happy to get the watch back in full working order and now I guess I have a unique watch.

I would be happy to buy through the same source again, my only recommendation is to research the seller carefully.

I have tried to upload a picture (fingers crossed it worked), please note that the second hand should have an luminous â€œarrow headâ€ as opposed to the luminous â€œballâ€

The SKZ211K is manufactured in Singapore whereas the SKZ211J is manufactured in Japan.

Hope this helps








Tony


----------



## gerrylb

austinmorris said:


> I have tried to upload a picture (fingers crossed it worked), please note that the second hand should have an luminous â€œarrow headâ€ as opposed to the luminous â€œballâ€
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tony


Hey, I actually like it! I think that's the same second hand I have on my Seiko perpetual calendar titanium diver.


----------



## stradacab

I've got an SKZ211J, yes the inner bezel is a bit floppy and gets you down a bit. BUT the watch looks the dogs nadgers, is superb value for money and when you check out those hands you just have to forgive it!!

I paid 120 quid for mine, pokemonu is doing them on ebay with the LE zip case and spare band for about 90 quid plus post. I've had three watches off him now, totally reliable from my experience.

GO BUY!!!!


----------



## Ricster

There's always my SKZ211J in the sales forum


----------



## part_timer

Hello folks!

I tend not to post as usually I've nothing interesting to add!

However,I've been forced to type a post after drawing a blank on 'net searching for the proper bracelet for the Seiko Atlas.

I bought mine a few years ago with the rubber strap, but now having aquired a taste for bracelets I'm on a quest to get one.

I can't seem to find anywhere that sells them. I took a punt on a bog standard Seiko 22mm bracelet on the bay a few weeks ago thinking it would fit, it does to a point, but the end pieces aren't right and it's not sitting well on the watch.

Any idea where I can get a geniune one without resorting to ordering from the other side of the globe? (I'm in the British Isles)

Thanks in advance for suggestions, if any are thrown my way o' course.


----------

